# Eating chocolate - what to do after?



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Ok, so I just caught Baby finishing up a 90g bar of 75% cocoa dark chocolate. Which is about 3oz. Baby weighs about 15lbs.

I caught her literally as soon as she'd eaten it. I phoned the emergency vet, who advised me to get her down there if I couldn't make her throw up. 

I made a saltwater solution, which I force fed her (horrible experience, by the way) and she threw up. A LOT, actually. Lots of dark chocolate came out, some still in chunks, and also her dinner which she'd eaten about 2 hours earlier. I rinsed her down to get the saltwater off of her, and she's had a drink of water. So I'm pretty sure the chocolate was only in her body for a matter of minutes (10-20 minutes roughly) 

I phoned the vet again, and he said she should be ok, but to watch her, and make sure she had lots of water (which she'd want after the saltwater solution!) I have no car as it's broken down, my mother has had some wine, and we have heavy snowfall here so getting to the emergency vet will be really difficult and kind of dangerous. Not to mention expensive, which isn't exactly awful because she has insurance but there's still the excess to pay. 

I'm keeping an eye on her because right now she seems alright - a bit of shaking (partly due to the rinse down with water as well as the fact she'd just thrown up a whole lot) and she's taking water ok. The vet said to give her a small amount of food in about 2 hours time (which is 3 hours after the chocolate eating + throwing up) if she does get any worse though I'm going to call my brother to see if he can help, or get a cab if I have to. 

Anyway, I mostly just wanted to see if anyone has been through this before - do you have any recovery tips? The emergency vet was foreign and had an accent that I couldn't understand very well and to be honest wasn't the most helpful of people!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

This chart should be helpful to you:

http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2007/10/pets/chocolate-chart-interactive.html

Looks like 6oz+ of dark would cause major problems & .55oz+ of PURE cocoa would cause the same. So I'd say you are... well, in a realm where I'd feel more safe going directly to the vet for an IV and monitoring.

Edited to add:

Here is my thread for Betty (who recently ate a LOT of my chocolate covered caramel/nut thingies).

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=44242&highlight=betty+chocolate


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

When a puppy Sully ate a small human tablet that i accidentally dropped the vet told me to use the smallest tiny peice of washing soda, that was pretty easy to get down her throat and that made her sick. Hope Baby is okay now.


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

She seems pretty fine now, I'm sure she threw up all of the chocolate she ate! She's sleeping on my lap and I've been listening to her heart, which sounds normal to me. I'm going to go give her some bland food in a sec just so she isn't all empty - she threw up a heck of a lot xD 

And I've calmed down a lot now too! Although I've moved all of my birthday chocolate completely out of my room now. I'd rather my brothers steal it than have Baby get into it again!


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

Sounds like Baby is gonna be okay...i had a chocolate scare right before Christmas...and I wasnt home to make them throw it up..and thank God all my babies were okay. So Baby...find some new treats!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

She does sound as though she'll be fine. Whewwwww, they can sure give us a scare.


----------

